# Marie is Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to see Marie is home.... Hope she starts to feel better soon....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome home Marie... your Mommy has been missing you so !!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She's darling!!!!! I am so glad she's home where she belongs! Give her a kiss from all of us.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*YEA!!!! Whoopee!*
*Marie is home!*​*I love her. She is BEAUTIFUL!  I'm so glad she is home with you, what a sweet doll-face she is. *

*Pugs are one of the most charming, funny, entertaining, and loving little dogs - no one can ever imagine until they've lived with one.​


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oh how cute is she!!??? welcome home Marie!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww, what a sweetie! Glad she is back home with you! Big hugs from us here in Illinois!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She ate!!!!!!!!!!! She is to get 3 meals per day, so the amount is not great. She gave me a "look", like where is the rest of it.

And PG, you are so right. The Pugs are so much fun, and make me laugh more than any other breed I have had. I can't describe it, but they grab hold of your heart and don't let go.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Told ya she missed you! I am glad she is home. I know lots of people smitten with pugs.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

She is sooo cute. So glad she is back home where she belongs.... 

Keep getter better Marie!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> *YEA!!!! Whoopee!*
> 
> *Marie is home!*​
> *I love her. She is BEAUTIFUL!  I'm so glad she is home with you, what a sweet doll-face she is. *​
> ...


As I was reading this, hubby is next to me on the couch canoodling Sid the Pug! I always liked Pugs, but you're so right - I had ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA how much they get into your heart until we adopted him. Even the wheezing becomes endearing!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Tahnee GR said:


> She ate!!!!!!!!!!! She is to get 3 meals per day, so the amount is not great. She gave me a "look", like where is the rest of it.
> 
> And PG, you are so right. The Pugs are so much fun, and make me laugh more than any other breed I have had. I can't describe it, but they grab hold of your heart and don't let go.


Linda do you breed Pugs? I am fascinated by this little (in stature ONLY!) breed.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, she is home, keep getting better


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw, I'm happy Marie is home again! Hope she feels better!!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

welcome home marie! you are just darling!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Linda do you breed Pugs? I am fascinated by this little (in stature ONLY!) breed.


No-they can have too much difficulty in whelping, the puppies are more fragile than Golden babies, and I am nowhere near knowledgeable enough about Pugs and Pug pedigrees to breed them. I do have friends who breed them, including a past president of the PDCA, and in fact this is where I got Marie and Sabu. They know that I will keep a Pug in shape and groomed, and that I have no issue with them being gone periodically for shows or breedings/whelpings. 

As it turns out, Marie suffered a shoulder injury as a young dog which precluded her from being shown, and while a cutie, is not IMO really show quality. I think she lacks the classic Pug head. Sabu, who is just beautiful and has a more classic Pug head, had to have eye surgery and has some areas of brindling, which also preclude her from being bred. So I ended up with two beautiful babies and never had to give either of them up for showing or breeding


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am also hopelessly in love with French Bulldogs. We've had several live here while I showed them and they are as charming as Pugs, and just make you laugh looking at them. The Goldens love them, and they are a tough, sturdy little dog. Even the husband and sons have been won over. The Poms are also a fave here, but are so much more delicate physically.
It seems that the smaller the dog, the bigger they are convinced that they are!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Tahnee GR said:


> No-they can have too much difficulty in whelping, the puppies are more fragile than Golden babies, and I am nowhere near knowledgeable enough about Pugs and Pug pedigrees to breed them. I do have friends who breed them, including a past president of the PDCA, and in fact this is where I got Marie and Sabu. They know that I will keep a Pug in shape and groomed, and that I have no issue with them being gone periodically for shows or breedings/whelpings.
> 
> As it turns out, Marie suffered a shoulder injury as a young dog which precluded her from being shown, and while a cutie, is not IMO really show quality. I think she lacks the classic Pug head. Sabu, who is just beautiful and has a more classic Pug head, had to have eye surgery and has some areas of brindling, which also preclude her from being bred. So I ended up with two beautiful babies and never had to give either of them up for showing or breeding


Would love to see pix of Sabu! This is Sid...we adopted him late last year.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome home Marie. You are just darling and I can see why your Mommy loves you so and missed you very much while you were gone.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sid is just adorable, Lisa! Any idea ahow old he is?

Here is Sabu. She actually goes back to another one of my Black pugs, through a really nice boy called Michael Jordan. My Billi was his mother.


----------

